
My clock - nixpulvis
https://github.com/nixpulvis/clock
======
mtmail
The Readme doesn't tell me anything. What does "max7221 ds1307" (the whole
content of the file) mean?

~~~
nixpulvis
Ah I should update the README For sure. Both of those are chips (ICs). I
should also provide a link to the AVRM libraries which are crucial to this
working.

The DS1307 is a RTC (real time clock). The MAX7221 is an LED driver.

Maybe I’ll even add a picture of the hacked together curcuit.

More information can be found at
[http://nixpulvis.github.io/nixpulvis/projects/clock/index.ht...](http://nixpulvis.github.io/nixpulvis/projects/clock/index.html)

[https://github.com/nixpulvis/avrm](https://github.com/nixpulvis/avrm)
[https://github.com/nixpulvis/ds1307](https://github.com/nixpulvis/ds1307)
[https://github.com/nixpulvis/max7221](https://github.com/nixpulvis/max7221)

